# Mahindra 3526 power steering ball joint



## samuelharley (Sep 1, 2016)

*Mahindra 3525 power steering ball joint*

The ball joint stud on the right side broke. I have purchased a new one, but I can't seem to remove the current one ...that is I can't unscrew it from the cylinder. Is there a secret? should I use heat? a bigger wrench?

I don't want to tear anything up so I have been hesitant to be too aggressive


----------



## samuelharley (Sep 1, 2016)

Mahindra 3525


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Samuel - I have the same problem with the ball joint stud breaking off the right hand end of my Mahindra 575 and just posted a new thread.

My configuration is a little different in that there is a 15-1/2" extension on that end. I had to heat the extension end with an acetylene torch and use a 24" pipe wrench and all my 200" weight to get it loose. The extension kept the heat away from the cylinder. However, I am now trying to replace the rod joint on the other end which threads directly into the rod so a lot of heat could damage the seals.

Did you have any luck getting your rod end out? I have never had as much trouble getting a ball joint out as I am having with these two.


----------

